# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Кришна и "плохо/хорошо"

## Милана

> И Кришна и его энергии есть во всем - и в сексе, и во всем остальном.


А лично я уверенна на все 100%,что это грех так говорить и писать. Это то же самое,что говорить,что и в убийстве есть Кришна,но когда непосредственно вас будут как-то зверски,мучительно убивать,или даже не слишком мучительно,то вам КРАЙНЕ тяжело будет думать,что в этом есть Кришна. И я это не на пустом месте говорю,а то,что лично на себе пережила. Я вам говорю точно,на все сто процентов,что если вас будут мучительно и долго убивать или просто бить,то вы в этот момент в Бога верить перестанете,потому что это невозможно принять,что Бог Сам Лично захотел,что бы над вами вот так издевались.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> А лично я уверенна на все 100%,что это грех так говорить и писать. Это то же самое,что говорить,что и в убийстве есть Кришна,но когда непосредственно вас будут как-то зверски,мучительно убивать,или даже не слишком мучительно,то вам КРАЙНЕ тяжело будет думать,что в этом есть Кришна. И я это не на пустом месте говорю,а то,что лично на себе пережила. Я вам говорю точно,на все сто процентов,что если вас будут мучительно и долго убивать или просто бить,то вы в этот момент в Бога верить перестанете,потому что это невозможно принять,что Бог Сам Лично захотел,что бы над вами вот так издевались.


Так вы свято уверены, что и секс это категорически плохо. Не нужно переносить свои психотравмы на всех окружающих. Конечно же, Кришна есть и в сексе, и в убийстве, и во всем остальном - просто потому что абсолютно всё и есть он  :mig:  Вы рассуждаете как человек, который вообще не в теме, к сожалению. Вспомните БГ - Кришна прямо говорил Арджуне идти и убивать родственников кровных  :smilies:  обычно людей это вводит в шок.

А вот насчет желаний вы вообще как-то скакнули в сторону. Для существования желаний нужна личность, а если работает безличный аспект Бога (в виде природы, например), то ни о каких желаниях речь идти не может. Вас мучительно и долго убивали без желания Кришны, хоть и с его присутствием в виде вашей кармы, гун и пр., что привело к такой ситуации. При чём тут чье-то желание-нежелание?  :smilies:  что посеяли, то и пожали.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да, надо читать Бхагавад-Гиту. Желательно каждый день, как рекомендует Чайтанья Чайндра Чаран Прабху.
*Милана*, попробуйте, хорошая книга  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Вы так пишите,потому что в этой жизни вы по-настоящему не страдали. Пока человек сам лично не пострадал,то он именно так и рассуждает. Я тоже когда-то давно так и думала,а сейчас я думаю совершенно по-другому. Я говорю абсолютную правду,что это невозможно принять,как руку Бога,когда вас мучительно избивают.

----------


## Кеша

> А лично я уверенна на все 100%,что это грех так говорить и писать. Это то же самое,что говорить,что и в убийстве есть Кришна,но когда непосредственно вас будут как-то зверски,мучительно убивать,или даже не слишком мучительно,то вам КРАЙНЕ тяжело будет думать,что в этом есть Кришна.


Милана, то что тяжело так думать, ещё не означает, что Кришна отсутствует. Кришна есть во всём, в том числе в убийствах и разрушениях.
Эту фразу используют в том числе учителя в своих лекциях.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Вы так пишите,потому что в этой жизни вы по-настоящему не страдали.


Угу, вы такая одна, остальные все счастливые бегают как овечки.

Верю, что вы говорите "свою" абсолютную правду. Спросите алкаша у метро - правда ли, что ему абсолютно необходима водка? Он будет клясться в этом и скорее даст себя убить, чем лишить возможности выпить.

Но вы заблуждаетесь, а корень заблуждения - оценочное восприятие. Пока вы применяете к вещам и явлениям термины "хорошо" или "плохо" - всё так грустно и останется, и карму вы кушать будете продолжать огромной столовой ложкой  :smilies: 

Вот вы говорите - убийство это плохо, в нем нет Кришны. Хорошо, а представим ситуацию, когда банда собирается убить десяток детей - тот, кто убьет членов этой банды - хороший или плохой?  :smilies:  будет ли в этом действии участвовать Кришна? Несомненно. А секс - это плохо, да? А если в результате секса рождается великий святой или даже сам Кришна? Да что там святой, пусть просто обычный клевый ребенок рождается. Был ли этот секс священным и чистейшим чудом? Да тут даже сомнений нет.

Убийство, секс и прочее - это и не хорошо и не плохо, это никак, это просто есть, как закат или морской прибой. Меч самурая "никакой" - но один самурай может им убить старика, а другой защитить женщин.

----------


## Кеша

> Убийство, секс и прочее - это и не хорошо и не плохо, это никак, это просто есть, как закат или морской прибой.


Если позволите, я бы немного скорректировал: убийство, секс и прочее - это плохо или хорошо в зависимости оттого, в каких гунах это находится.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Но вы заблуждаетесь, а корень заблуждения - оценочное восприятие. Пока вы применяете к вещам и явлениям термины "хорошо" или "плохо" - всё так грустно и останется, и карму вы кушать будете продолжать огромной столовой ложкой 
> 
> Вот вы говорите - убийство это плохо, в нем нет Кришны. Хорошо, а представим ситуацию, когда банда собирается убить десяток детей - тот, кто убьет членов этой банды - хороший или плохой?  будет ли в этом действии участвовать Кришна? Несомненно


Роман, избирательность - дело хорошее. Но Вам не удалось избежать того, чтобы мыслить категориями хорошо/плохо (и при этом Вы поучаете женщину). Зачем Вы выбрали хорошую сторону такого примера убийства? Выбирайте другую. Будет ли Кришна в убийстве маленьких детей особо жестоким способом?
Или: в снежную зиму Вы дали бродяге тулупчик и спасли его от смерти. Будет ли в этом действии добро, если учесть, что выживший бродяга затем убил несколько человек и изнасиловал маленькую девочку?

Вы так же мыслите категориями хорошо/плохо и так же не принимаете, что Бог - источник и добра, и зла.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

поправка



> Если Вы выбрали вайшнавизм, то придется принять, что у всего только одна причина и *ч*то плохое/хорошее - это конструкт майи.
> 
> Однако, я с Вами согласен и мне тоже не удается принять, что смерть происходит из Бога. Или мучения. Или и т.д.

----------


## Кеша

> Будет ли Кришна в убийстве маленьких детей особо жестоким способом?


Будет. Ничего просто так не происходит. В прошлой жизни такой ребёнок мог сам убивать младенцев.
Ребёнок невинным кажется только оттого, что мы не обладаем информацией о его предыдущих воплощениях.




> Или: в снежную зиму Вы дали бродяге тулупчик и спасли его от смерти. Будет ли в этом действии добро, если учесть, что выживший бродяга затем убил несколько человек и изнасиловал маленькую девочку?


Если прямой связи мы не в состоянии определить заранее, то наше действие будет благом даже в таком случае.
Для того, кого убивают - это воля Кришны, судьба или карма. А вот для того, кто убивает - это свободный выбор, его решение и ответственность.
Кришна лишь сводит этих двух персон: того, кто заслужил такую реакцию по карме (воля Шри Кришны) и того, кто берёт на себя роль убийцы (воля самого человека).
Милость Кришны в данном случае проявляется в том, что он одинаково любит всех, поэтому каждому даёт то, что тот хочет. Убийца хочет убивать - пожалуйста: Господь для этого сводит его с жертвой, которая заслужила такую реакцию, но при этом такое сводобное решение убить записывается в копилку кармы самого убийцы.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Будет. Ничего просто так не происходит. В прошлой жизни такой ребёнок мог сам убивать младенцев.


Значит, в этом событии будет действие законы кармы. Закон кармы равен Кришне?




> Для того, кого убивают - это воля Кришны, судьба или карма.


Эти три объекта равны?

Что проявляется в том, что названо "злом" - Бог или слепой закон кармы? И куда деть субъективный опыт человека (Миланы), который заявляет, что если Вас будут бить или убивать, то Вы сразу откажетесь от таких построений и не сможете принять это как проявление Бога?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Милость Кришны в данном случае проявляется в том, что он одинаково любит всех, поэтому каждому даёт то, что тот хочет. Убийца хочет убивать - пожалуйста: Господь для этого сводит его с жертвой, которая заслужила такую реакцию, но при этом такое сводобное решение убить записывается в копилку кармы самого убийцы.


Это не любовь, а выполнение закона кармы. Кришне отводится роль слепой Фемиды. Его роль настолько выхолощена, что в нем вообще нет нужды. Его любовь становится просто слепым выполнением закона кармы. Нарушил ли я какие-то логические законы в рассуждении? Если нет, то исходный посыл (Ваш) неверный. Если исходный посыл верный, то где нарушил?

----------


## Милана

> Ребёнок невинным кажется только оттого, что мы не обладаем информацией о его предыдущих воплощениях.


Вот это меня больше всего и пугает в религии,когда мы видим страдания человека,то просто вынуждены абсолютно слепо верить в его прошлую греховность.Когда обычные родители наказывают своих детей,то они им всегда говорят,за что это наказание. А Бог почему-то забрал у нас  память о наших прошлых грехах и когда убивают человека,мы просто сидим и убеждаем себя в том,что этот человек тоже непременно убивал в прошлом.Что если у меня украли деньги,то я обязательно была воровкой и т.д. Если честно,то у меня большая обида на Бога за то,что он не даёт нам память о наших прошлых поступках,что бы мы реально понимали,за что получили данное наказание. Вы понимаете,как это странно,когда приходится постоянно убеждать себя в своей собственной греховности.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Вы так же мыслите категориями хорошо/плохо и так же не принимаете, что Бог - источник и добра, и зла.


Что-то вы мое сообщение прочли как-то через одно место  :tongue:  я и говорил о единстве противоположностей. Привел пример "хорошего" только потому что Милана видит исключительно "плохое". Моя мысль - надо видеть нейтральное.

*Кеша*, ну да, я и привел в пример двух самураев и меч именно в плоскости гун.




> Это не любовь, а выполнение закона кармы. Кришне отводится роль слепой Фемиды. Его роль настолько выхолощена, что в нем вообще нет нужды. Его любовь становится просто слепым выполнением закона кармы. Нарушил ли я какие-то логические законы в рассуждении? Если нет, то исходный посыл (Ваш) неверный. Если исходный посыл верный, то где нарушил?


Именно поэтому я не устану повторять, что в прямом смысле Бога в материальном мире нет. Если он воплощается (приходит на Землю) - тогда да, появляется в этом мире в том смысле, к которому мы привыкли, будучи привязаны к телам. Но в целом, Кришна установил мировой порядок и более в него не вмешивается.
Присутствие Бога в нашем мире - это несколько другой тип присутствия. Приведу пример - куча программистов и инженеров изготовили ваш компьютер. Присутствуют ли они (их знания, их умения) в этом компьютере? Воплотили они сами себя в него? Конечно, это их материализованные умения и ум. Но компьютер прекрасно работает без их дальнейшего вмешательства. Им не нужно сидеть рядом и тыкать каждого пользователя или компьютер палкой, чтобы что-то происходило или не происходило.




> И куда деть субъективный опыт человека (Миланы), который заявляет, что если Вас будут бить или убивать, то Вы сразу откажетесь от таких построений и не сможете принять это как проявление Бога?


Никуда. Ее опыт ничего не стоит, он не несет какую-то абсолютную истину. То, что на поверхности - очень редко соответствует дхарме, и очень редко является чем-то правильным. Героинщику кажется, что ему очень здорово живется на игле, и он готов за это умереть - но это никоим образом не правильный путь развития и прочее. Милана получила определенный опыт, зациклилась на этом, построила всю жизнь на своем субъективном ошибочном представлении. Чтобы избегать подобного - для этого и существуют наставники, гуру. Она сидит сейчас на дне колодца, в который её скинули определенные неприятные события, она видит маленькую круглую дырку наверху, и всю жизнь строит в соответствии с этим окружением. Когда к ней приходит кто-нибудь типа меня и начинает рассказывать, что, мол, кроме сырого колодца есть еще и сногшибательные зеленые луга с коровками - она впадает в панику, не верит и называет меня еретиком  :smilies:  а вы.. вы предлагаете слушать мнение такого человека, упавшего в колодец  :smilies:  его надо оттуда вытаскивать с помощью МЧС, а не поддерживать в заблуждении.

Понимаете, мнения большинства людей вообще не стоит учитывать. Подобная демократия это мертворожденный ребенок, потому что для правильного суждения нужно обладать правильными знаниями. Учитывать мнение пингвина при постройке ядерного реактора - глупо, его суждения гарантированно неправильные и их следует игнорировать.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Вот это меня больше всего и пугает в религии,когда мы видим страдания человека,то просто вынуждены абсолютно слепо верить в его прошлую греховность.Когда обычные родители наказывают своих детей,то они им всегда говорят,за что это наказание. А Бог почему-то забрал у нас  память о наших прошлых грехах и когда убивают человека,мы просто сидим и убеждаем себя в том,что этот человек тоже непременно убивал в прошлом.Что если у меня украли деньги,то я обязательно была воровкой и т.д. Если честно,то у меня большая обида на Бога за то,что он не даёт нам память о наших прошлых поступках,что бы мы реально понимали,за что получили данное наказание.


Меня тоже интересовал этот вопрос. Я получила следующий ответ от старших: если бы Бог оставлял бы нам память о наших прошлых грехах, это бы мешало нам наслаждаться. А материальный мир для того и создан чтобы дать возможность душам исполнить свои желания, и Бог не хочет этому мешать. И это отсутствие памяти - это милость, которая позволяет человеку в следующей жизни начать ее с чистого листа, а если он будет помнить о своих прошлых грехах, ему будет очень тяжело.




> Вы понимаете,как это странно,когда приходится постоянно убеждать себя в своей собственной греховности.


А почему это странно? Это позиция жертвы, считать себя невинно пострадавшей. В материальном мире ложное эго проявляется двумя способами - в образе героя и в образе страдальца. Если человеку не удалось наслаждаться, т е принять образ героя, то он принимает роль страдальца. Но наша истинная роль - роль слуги, слуги Бога.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Что-то вы мое сообщение прочли как-то через одно место  я и говорил о единстве противоположностей. Привел пример "хорошего" только потому что Милана видит исключительно "плохое". Моя мысль - надо видеть нейтральное.


Попробуйте Вы прочитать не через одно место: Если убийца изнасилует и убьет Вашу дочь, то будет ли Кришна в этом убийстве? Сможете увидеть нейтральное и единство противоположностей?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Никуда. Ее опыт ничего не стоит, он не несет какую-то абсолютную истину.


Плохой из Вас целитель душ. Мой Вам совет: не давайте советов.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Попробуйте Вы прочитать не через одно место: Если убийца изнасилует и убьет Вашу дочь, то будет ли Кришна в этом убийстве? Сможете увидеть нейтральное и единство противоположностей?


А что, по-вашему, не будет? Присутствие или неприсутствие Кришны в чем-то зависит от желаний и эмоций какого-то червяка?)

Я-то вообще тут не при чем. Может, я белка-истеричка, чего я могу там увидеть в таких обстоятельствах? Превращусь в Милану и буду считать каждого мужика насильником и убийцой. И как будто это станет правдой, ага  :smilies: 




> Плохой из Вас целитель душ. Мой Вам совет: не давайте советов.


Успокойтесь, я не претендую на исцеление  :smilies:  мне бы себе помочь, а уж другим-то. У Миланы есть только милость Кришны, которая ей поможет, а мои сообщения вполне могут быть его орудием.

----------


## Кеша

> Значит, в этом событии будет действие законы кармы. Закон кармы равен Кришне?


В законе кармы проявляется воля Кришны. Кришна есть всё. В материальном мире нет ничего, чего не было бы в Кришне.




> Для того, кого убивают - это воля Кришны, судьба или карма.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Эти три объекта равны?


Это не три объекта, а два. Карму можно назвать судьбой. Воля Кришны, как я сказал выше, проявляется в том числе в законе кармы.




> Что проявляется в том, что названо "злом" - Бог или слепой закон кармы?


Закон кармы не слепой. Просто вы воспринимаете его как нечто механистическое, без личностной составляющей. Шри Кришна создал правила материального мира, но он не ограничен этими правилами, поэтому всегда есть возможность его беспричинной милости.
Под злом (или демоничной природой) можно понимать осознанный выбор человека идти против правил, установленным Господом для существ материального мира. Милость Господа проявляется как раз в предоставлении возможности реализовать свои планы в том числе и демоничным существам. К таким людям для реализации их демонических замыслов Господь в виде Параматмы посылает "жертву", которая по карме заслужила быть убитой\замучанной и т.д.




> И куда деть субъективный опыт человека (Миланы), который заявляет, что если Вас будут бить или убивать, то Вы сразу откажетесь от таких построений и не сможете принять это как проявление Бога?


В материальном мире мы обусловлены своим матириальным существованием. И одна из потребностей существа - потребность в защите.
Человек испытывает в этом мире тройственные страдания: связанные с мироустройством и природой в целом (наводнения, ураганы, цунами и т.д.), связанные со своим телом (болезни, боль и т.д.) и не связанные со страданием нашего тела (болезнь близких, родных, детей и т.д.)
Таким образом, убийство - это только один вид страданий, который приходит к человеку по карме. Убиваемый испытывает страдания своего тела в момент убийства, поэтому он использует все возможные способы в этот момент для того, чтобы реализовать свою потребность в защите. Принять убийство как волю Господа - это не значит опустить руки, не защищаясь.
Субъективный опыт матаджи Миланы просто говорит о её чувственном восприятии, не основанном на знании. Бхагавад-гита как раз и нужна нам для того, чтобы устранять невежество не только в наших поступках, но и разуме.




> Это не любовь, а выполнение закона кармы. Кришне отводится роль слепой Фемиды. Его роль настолько выхолощена, что в нем вообще нет нужды. Его любовь становится просто слепым выполнением закона кармы. Нарушил ли я какие-то логические законы в рассуждении? Если нет, то исходный посыл (Ваш) неверный. Если исходный посыл верный, то где нарушил?


Именно поэтому я и говорю вам, что вы воспринимаете закон кармы как нечто маханизированное, автоматическое, забывая про личностный аспект. Кришна создал закон судьбы и тем самым уже проявил свою личностную природу. При необходимости Кришна проявляет особую милость к разным существам. Но особенно ему дороги преданные, к ним он наиболее милостив и избавляет от кармических реакций.




> Вот это меня больше всего и пугает в религии,когда мы видим страдания человека,то просто вынуждены абсолютно слепо верить в его прошлую греховность.


Уважаемая матаджи Милана. Мы не должны вообще беспокоиться о его грехоности. Мы должны стараться оценивать всё, происходящее с нами, с той лишь точки зрения, способствует ли это нашему приближению к Кришне.
Зачем нам смотреть на других людей? Если мы пытаемся для каждого человека найти причины событий его жизни - то мы обречены на провал. Поэтому нам лучше сосредоточиться *только* на своём внутреннем мире и Кришне, стараясь по максимуму выполнять его указания. Мы должны анализировать себя, а не других. Чем больше мы думаем о других, тем больше беспокоен наш ум. Именно поэтому на форуме большинство участников советуют вам расслабиться и не думать о судьбах других людей.




> Когда обычные родители наказывают своих детей,то они им всегда говорят,за что это наказание. А Бог почему-то забрал у нас  память о наших прошлых грехах и когда убивают человека,мы просто сидим и убеждаем себя в том,что этот человек тоже непременно убивал в прошлом.Что если у меня украли деньги,то я обязательно была воровкой и т.д.


Человек после выхода из тела видит плоды своей жизни, а так же понимает, почему и отчего с ним произошли те или иные кармические реакции. В течении данного воплощения же вы не можете узнать это без духовного знания. А для этого как раз и нужны учителя - чтобы избавить наши умы от домыслов, не основанных на знании.




> Если честно,то у меня большая обида на Бога за то,что он не даёт нам память о наших прошлых поступках,что бы мы реально понимали,за что получили данное наказание. Вы понимаете,как это странно,когда приходится постоянно убеждать себя в своей собственной греховности.


Ваша логика понятна, но она не учитывает тот факт, что вместе с той информацией, которую вы хотели бы знать, вы будете помнить ещё и другую, которая может повредить вам. Например, память ощущений от прошлых оставлений тела (возможно, мучительных).
К тому же, мы опять приходим к вопросу милости Бога. Мы не можем оценить, насколько было бы хорошо или плохо помнить то, что было раньше. В истории есть случаи, когда Господь дает вспомнить людям их прошлые жизни (это тоже его воля), но для абсолютного большинства существ это принесет только дополнительные беспокойства.
Например, зная ваше трепетное отношение к проблемам и страданиям других людей, такое знание может дать вам новые тяжелые переживания, но связанные уже с вашими прошлыми воплощениями. Не каждый человек сможет принять это знание, нам невозможно оценить себя с этой позиции. Поэтому Господь дает нам вспомнить только то, что нужно для нас.

----------


## Кеша

> Именно поэтому я не устану повторять, что в прямом смысле Бога в материальном мире нет. Если он воплощается (приходит на Землю) - тогда да, появляется в этом мире в том смысле, к которому мы привыкли, будучи привязаны к телам. Но в целом, Кришна установил мировой порядок и более в него не вмешивается.


В целом это так, но он не ограничен этим правилом. Он может вмешаться в жизнь каждого непосредственно. А в жизни преданных он вмешивается особенно часто, защищая их, т.к. именно они особенно дороги Ему.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> А что, по-вашему, не будет? Присутствие или неприсутствие Кришны в чем-то зависит от желаний и эмоций какого-то червяка?)


Да как сказать... В общем, пока я не могу начать верить, что зло - это результат майского восприятия.




> Успокойтесь, я не претендую на исцеление  мне бы себе помочь, а уж другим-то. У Миланы есть только милость Кришны, которая ей поможет, а мои сообщения вполне могут быть его орудием.


Или обострением состояния человека. С возможными нежелательными исходами. Ответственнее к словам давайте относиться.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Возможно, я ошибаюсь, но женщины проявили себя в реакции на сообщения Миланы гораздо ответственнее и милосерднее, чем мужчины.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> В целом это так, но он не ограничен этим правилом. Он может вмешаться в жизнь каждого непосредственно. А в жизни преданных он вмешивается особенно часто, защищая их, т.к. именно они особенно дороги Ему.


Немного не так. В этом мире Кришна не делает разницы между людьми, никого не приближает, никого не отталкивает - так сказано в БГ. И это правильно, если подумать. 

Насчет же вмешательства в жизнь преданных - тут происходит приближение их к Кришне) некий "уход" из этого мира в духовный, хотя бы частично. А Кришна в духовном мире еще как присутствует, еще как вмешивается во всё) Тут уже начинается познание Бога непосредственно, взаимодействие с ним!  :heart:  А так как преданный все еще находится в этом мире, который и есть сам Кришна, то этот мир тоже начинает с преданным взаимодействовать. Если Кришна тебя приблизил в духовном мире - то его часть, материальный мир, тоже тебя начинает "любить"  :biggrin1:  Например, йогам часто задают вопрос - ну вот вы умеете ноги в попу засунуть, а как вам поможет при встрече с бандитами в темном переулке? Йоги отвечают очень просто - мои ноги в попе это лишь побочный эффект, а цель моей садханы - единение с Богом, а этот мир тоже есть Он. Мне никак не поможет это умение при встрече с бандитами, всё куда проще - я никогда не встречу этих бандитов  :smilies:  потому что я по-настоящему "слышу" это мир во время замирания тела и ума в асанах, и это безмолвие приводит к Господу, этот мир ощущается как часть меня и он перестает быть чем-то "чужим" и злобным. И это куда лучше, чем каратэ, кстати  :smilies: 

Это как я сейчас все это понимаю и мне это кажется наиболее логичным.. может, изменю мнение позже.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Это не любовь, а выполнение закона кармы. Кришне отводится роль слепой Фемиды.....Его любовь становится просто слепым выполнением закона кармы.


Это и есть любовь! Бог из любви к живым существам всё это и делает, и карму тоже. Или что по вашему есть "любовь"?
Бог, если захочет, может любую роль сыграть, даже слепой Фемиды, и кстати, Он успешно это делает, Он беспристрастен!




> Его роль настолько выхолощена, что в нем вообще нет нужды.


Не понял)))

----------


## Милана

> Если человеку не удалось наслаждаться, т е принять образ героя, то он принимает роль страдальца.


Разве эти дети приняли образ страдальцев??? http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/809972/
Мне как-то очень тяжело поверить,что все они были жуткими злодеями в прошлой жизни.
Их же не по одному по всей планете собирали,а просто зашли в деревню и взяли всех подряд.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Мне как-то очень тяжело поверить,что все они были жуткими злодеями в прошлой жизни.
> Их же не по одному по всей планете собирали,а просто зашли в деревню и взяли всех подряд.


Ваше право, верить или не верить.
По всей планете их не люди собирали, а судьба их всех собрала в одном месте в одно время. Есть такой старый анекдот про Титаник. Как на подобное заявление Бог ответил, что Он всех их три года собирал на этом корабле)))

ЗЫ
Конечно, знание о том, что страдания приходят согласно абсолютному закону справедливости, не должно мешать людям быть сострадательными.

----------


## Кеша

> Немного не так. В этом мире Кришна не делает разницы между людьми, никого не приближает, никого не отталкивает - так сказано в БГ. И это правильно, если подумать.
> ...
> Мне никак не поможет это умение при встрече с бандитами, всё куда проще - я никогда не встречу этих бандитов


И всё-таки, вы неправы. Кришна имеет разницу в отношении к разным людям. *Можно относиться ко всем одинаково справедливо, но приближать особенно любимых.* Слова в БГ "*особенно* дорог Мне" как раз и свидетельствуют о дифференцированном подходе.
Именно поэтому вы можете и не встретить бандитов по милости Господа, хотя можете этого заслуживать по поступкам.
Как только человек становится чистым преданным, то Шри Кришна сразу же берёт его под особую опеку. Именно поэтому он и говорит: "Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. *Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.*" (БГ 18.65)
Т.е. налицо дифференцированный подход. Как раз это логично. А вот одинаковое отношение и к святым, и к демонам может проявлять только какая-то безличная машина, а не личностный Господь.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Разве эти дети приняли образ страдальцев??? http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/809972/
> Мне как-то очень тяжело поверить,что все они были жуткими злодеями в прошлой жизни.
> Их же не по одному по всей планете собирали,а просто зашли в деревню и взяли всех подряд.


Не забывайте  в какое время мы живем. Сейчас Кали-йуга на дворе. А в Кали-йугу как раз и рождаются далеко не ангелы. Так что детское тело не всегда предполагает безгрешность. 
На самом деле в Бхагаватам предсказывается, что в Кали-йугу

----------


## Дамир

> Вот это меня больше всего и пугает в религии,когда мы видим страдания человека,то просто вынуждены абсолютно слепо верить в его прошлую греховность.Когда обычные родители наказывают своих детей,то они им всегда говорят,за что это наказание. А Бог почему-то забрал у нас  память о наших прошлых грехах и когда убивают человека,мы просто сидим и убеждаем себя в том,что этот человек тоже непременно убивал в прошлом.Что если у меня украли деньги,то я обязательно была воровкой и т.д. Если честно,то у меня большая обида на Бога за то,что он не даёт нам память о наших прошлых поступках,что бы мы реально понимали,за что получили данное наказание. Вы понимаете,как это странно,когда приходится постоянно убеждать себя в своей собственной греховности.


Милана, Вам в помощь : Джая Дев (Джон Ричардсон)
11-12 мая -  Москва
11 мая 13:00 "Форум Холл"
Тренинг "Путешествие по чакрам"  в рамках фестиваля "GOLOKA FEST", а также потрясающая новая концертная программа Джаядева!!!
ст.м. Павелецкая, ул. Летниковская, дом 10/11
12 мая  в 14:30 -  клуб "INBI"
Тренинг "Путешествие в прошлые жизни"
пл. Борьбы, д.13 а, стр. 1, (м. Новослободская, Менделеевская, Достоевская)
http://www.jayadev.ru/

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> ...
> Именно поэтому я не устану повторять, что в прямом смысле Бога в материальном мире нет. Если он воплощается (приходит на Землю) - тогда да, появляется в этом мире в том смысле, к которому мы привыкли, будучи привязаны к телам. Но в целом, *Кришна установил мировой порядок и более в него не вмешивается.*


*Это ЕРЕСЬ! Это НЕ философия СК !* Этому есть свой европейский -изм, деизм, кажется.




> Присутствие Бога в нашем мире - это несколько другой тип присутствия. Приведу пример - куча программистов и инженеров изготовили ваш компьютер. Присутствуют ли они (их знания, их умения) в этом компьютере? Воплотили они сами себя в него? Конечно, это их материализованные умения и ум. Но компьютер прекрасно работает без их дальнейшего вмешательства. Им не нужно сидеть рядом и тыкать каждого пользователя или компьютер палкой, чтобы что-то происходило или не происходило.


Пример НЕКОРРЕКТЕН! Невозможно проводить аналогии между Абсолютом и прахом.

...или нужно добавить, что эта _"куча программистов и инженеров"_ ТАКЖЕ является электроэнергией в розетке, и удалённым администратором, единственным и исключительным.

==========================

КЕША, вы радуете меня каждым своим постом  :good:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот это меня больше всего и пугает в религии,когда мы видим страдания человека,то просто вынуждены абсолютно слепо верить в его прошлую греховность.Когда обычные родители наказывают своих детей,то они им всегда говорят,за что это наказание. А Бог почему-то забрал у нас  память о наших прошлых грехах и когда убивают человека,мы просто сидим и убеждаем себя в том,что этот человек тоже непременно убивал в прошлом.Что если у меня украли деньги,то я обязательно была воровкой и т.д. Если честно,то у меня большая обида на Бога за то,что он не даёт нам память о наших прошлых поступках,что бы мы реально понимали,за что получили данное наказание. Вы понимаете,как это странно,когда приходится постоянно убеждать себя в своей собственной греховности.


Милана, это абстрактные рассуждения. Давайте подумаем конкретно: Вы *действительно хотите* помнить всё, что вы сделали ужасного в своих прошлых жизнях?
(к примеру, кого-то убили, сделали аборты, работали в концлагере, обижали родных, разводились, бросали детей и т.д. т.п.) Вы мечтаете об этом? Честно?

----------


## Милана

> Милана, это абстрактные рассуждения. Давайте подумаем конкретно: Вы *действительно хотите* помнить всё, что вы сделали ужасного в своих прошлых жизнях?
> (к примеру, кого-то убили, сделали аборты, работали в концлагере, обижали родных, разводились, бросали детей и т.д. т.п.) Вы мечтаете об этом? Честно?


Да,конечно,я была бы очень рада это знать,я бы понимала что за что со мной происходит,потому что это совсем неприятно ощущать себя каким-то невинным мученником. От мучений,которые тебе кажутся абсолютно незаслуженными теряется вера в Бога,а вот если знать что за что,то наоборот,будет вера в высшую справедливость.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да,конечно,я была бы очень рада это знать,я бы понимала что за что со мной происходит,потому что это совсем неприятно ощущать себя каким-то невинным мученником. От мучений,которые тебе кажутся абсолютно незаслуженными теряется вера в Бога,а вот если знать что за что,то наоборот,будет вера в высшую справедливость.


Не поверю вам, Милана :smilies: 

 Вряд ли вы перенесли бы эти воспоминания, Кришна вас защищает от них. 

Но при большом желании и духовной квалификации, вы сможете потом их помнить (как Махараджа Бхарата, если вы читали о нём?)

----------


## Милана

Ну а как узники в конц.лагерях? Как бы им легче было бы по вашему? понимать за что над ними издеваются или думать,что это всё просто по злому стечению обстоятельств?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну а как узники в конц.лагерях? Как бы им легче было бы по вашему? понимать за что над ними издеваются или думать,что это всё просто по злому стечению обстоятельств?


Им было бы легче от того, что они помнили бы, что сами так же убивали и мучали живых существ? 
Они бы тогда уже с рождения жить не смогли ни минуты.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.8 *Умирая, царь увидел, что олененок стоит рядом с ним и скорбит о его смерти, как сын, оплакивающий смерть отца. Все помыслы царя были сосредоточены на олененке, и потому он покинул этот мир подобно тем, кто не обладает сознанием Кришны. Расставшись и с олененком, и со своим телом, он затем родился оленем. Однако у него было одно преимущество: хотя Махараджа Бхарата лишился человеческого тела и получил тело оленя, он, в отличие от других, не забыл своей предыдущей жизни.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Каждый получает в следующей жизни то тело, которое соответствует его образу мыслей в момент смерти. Не избежал этой участи и Махараджа Бхарата. Однако его рождение в теле оленя отличалось от рождения других существ. Как правило, рождаясь, живые существа полностью забывают свою предыдущую жизнь, но Махараджа Бхарата помнил ее.

*Махараджа Бхарата стал оленем, но, благодаря тому что в предыдущей жизни он ревностно служил Господу, ему было известно, за что он получил такое тело. Размышляя над своей прошлой и нынешней жизнью, он горько раскаивался в своей ошибке.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Преданным даровано особое благословение. Даже получив тело, относящееся к низшим формам, они по милости Верховной Личности Бога все равно продолжают идти путем преданного служения. Такие преданные либо помнят свою предыдущую жизнь, либо их нынешняя жизнь складывается так, что они естественным образом начинают служить Господу. Обыкновенным существам не под силу вспомнить, что они делали в предыдущей жизни, но Махараджа Бхарата помнил. Эта память сохранилась у него потому, что в прошлом он совершал великие жертвоприношения и занимался преданным служением.

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=65&Itemid=210

Милана, обязательно почитайте восьмую главу!

----------


## Милана

> Им было бы легче от того, что они помнили бы, что сами так же убивали и мучали живых существ? 
> Они бы тогда уже с рождения жить не смогли ни минуты.


Вот и здорово было бы. С детства бегали бы в церковь грехи свои отмаливать и до конц.лагеря,возможно,что и не дошло бы.

Если у родителей есть ребёнок,то не будут же они его наказывать не объясняя в чём он провинился. Если ребёнка бить просто так,то он
или озлобится сильно или будет на всех обижен или вообще преступником станет.А когда есть понимание за что конкретно наказание,то можно исправиться раньше,чем придётся за прошлые грехи отвечать.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Милана, если у вас претензии, то к кому ? ? ?
вы ропщете на несовершенное устройство мира?
КЕМ?

----------


## Кеша

Уважаемая Милана. Вместе с помятованием причин страданий *к нам придёт и совокупная скорбь* всех воплощений. Например, скорбь родителей, потерявших детей. Представьте, сколько раз мы теряли своих близких в бесконечном количестве воплощений. Наше сердце не может принять потерю даже одного ребёнка, а что же будет, если мы будем помнить всех своих близких за бесконечное количество жизней? В вашем случае вам сложно выдержать испытания даже одного воплощения (ситуация с братом).

Мы не в состоянии перенести такие испытания, поэтому Шри Кришна милостиво избавляет нас от них.

Другая причина отсутствия памятования прошлых жизней - необходимость самоидентификации как вида. Вы всегда рассуждаете с позиции, что всегда были представителем человечества. Но на самом деле, учитывая исключительную редкость человеческого воплощения, наши тела в 99% воплощений не были людскими. Представьте, если вы будете помнить свои жизни как рыбы, оленя или даже микроба и не в трёх последних воплощениях а в бесконечном количестве.
Кришна устанавливает совершенные правила для всех видов, а не только для человека. Для того, чтобы просто принять сам факт нескольких жизней - уже для этого нужно обладать большим разумом. А теперь представьте себе собаку *с разумом собаки* и с воспоминаниями миллиона жизней. Такое существо просто не сможет существовать.

Творение Господа совершенно, но мы не всегда можем оценить это совершенство своим несовершенным умом. Но от этого оно не становится менее совершенным.
В мире есть вещи, относящиеся к непостижимым. Нам приходится только смиренно принять такие правила, понимая, что мы имеем лучшее из того, что заслуживаем.
Параматма защищает нас от такого события, которое в компьютерах называется stack overflow (переполнение стека) - невозможность "переварить" необходимый объем информации в рамках данного физического устройства, в нашем случае - материального тела.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> *Это ЕРЕСЬ! Это НЕ философия СК !* Этому есть свой европейский -изм, деизм, кажется.


Как я рад, что появился такой постинг - Бог видит.
Я рад, что дискуссия приняла изгибы и округлости. Спасибо Евгению, что откликнулся. И другим тоже.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Милана, можно Вас попросить?

Не читайте сообщения мужчин в этой теме.
Иногда за них стыдно.

----------


## Милана

> Милана, если у вас претензии, то к кому ? ? ?
> вы ропщете на несовершенное устройство мира?
> КЕМ?


Ну не я же одна. Таких как я много. Очень много...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Милана, можно Вас попросить?
> 
> Не читайте сообщения мужчин в этой теме.
> Иногда за них стыдно.


За что вам стыдно? Не понятно :sed:

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Ну не я же одна. Таких как я много. Очень много...


классика...
________________________
потому-то мы все и здесь

на _перевоспитании_, и просто со справкой "Прослушал курс... " никого не отпустят.

может надо начать делать чего-то? Роптание сливает энергию в канализацию.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Прочитав все вышеизложенное согласен только с одним: предаться полностью Кришне и читать Бхагават-Гиту или наоборот - от перемены мест слагаемых сумма не изменится. 1 +1 = 1 и 1 - 1 = 1

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> За что вам стыдно? Не понятно


За толстокожесть.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> За толстокожесть.


Это невозможно почувствовать в интернет общении.
Тут чистые рассуждения :smilies: 

Наставник нам нужен, живой человек.

----------


## Милана

> Это невозможно почувствовать в интернет общении.
> Тут чистые рассуждения
> 
> Наставник нам нужен, живой человек.


А мне кажется,что далеко не всегда живой человек более квалифицирован,чем тот,что за тысячу киломметров.
Бывает и так,конечно,но это редкая удача.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> А лично я уверенна на все 100%,что это грех так говорить и писать. Это то же самое,что говорить,что и в убийстве есть Кришна,но когда непосредственно вас будут как-то зверски,мучительно убивать,или даже не слишком мучительно,то вам КРАЙНЕ тяжело будет думать,что в этом есть Кришна. И я это не на пустом месте говорю,а то,что лично на себе пережила. *Я вам говорю точно,на все сто процентов,что если вас будут мучительно и долго убивать или просто бить,то вы в этот момент в Бога верить перестанете*,потому что это невозможно принять,что Бог Сам Лично захотел,что бы над вами вот так издевались.


Хорошо, пример, рассказанный Олегом Геннадьевичем:

К одной женщине (она уже занималась духовной практикой) в квартиру вломились трое грабителей, стали требовать ценности. Но всё, что она им отдала было мало, потому что основное хранилось не дома. Понятно какими способами они добивались своего. Разочарованные, они решили её убить. И совершили ТРИ попытки сделать это, разными способами. КАЖДЫЙ раз она начинала громко молиться, взывать к Кришне - и они отступали. В конце концов её бросили и ушли.

Олег Геннадьевич, просканировал её карму и сказал, что в прошлой жизни она *сама* совершила убийство и в тот момент она тоже *должна была* погибнуть... 

_____________________________
_вопросы для закрепления темы_

что её спасло? КТО её спас? ПОЧЕМУ?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Просканировал карму - это как?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Просканировал карму - это как?


Посредством чтения Бхагават-Гиты, в ней ответы на все вопросы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Милана, вот тут по теме тоже очень интересно: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...9383#post89383

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Просканировал карму - это как?


кому вопрос?

____________________________
_в дополнение к вышесказанному_
моё личное мнение: 
Кто может _перестать_ верить в Бога - на самом деле никогда в Него и не верил по-настоящему.

Но это не страшно - все с чего-то начинают, главное - развитие.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Вам, Евгений.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Вам, Евгений.


переадресация => torsunov.ru

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Мне кажется Милана немного вырвала мои слова из контекста. 
Вообще, называть что-либо греховным на основании нашей симпатии или антипатии - неправильно.
Скажем, ямадуты - они мало у кого могут вызвать симпатию, но они не греховны.

К тому же, я имел в виду нечто немного другое.
Господь есть Адвайта, недвойственный. Что бы он ни делал - все абсолютное благо. 
Убивает ли он вас или одаривает всеми возможными достояниями - вы обретаете счастье.
"Сооблазняет" он гопи или "убивает" демонов - все это чудесно, потому что он один
знает, какова цель жизни каждого живого существа и он источник этой жизни.

Но когда мельчайшие дживы начинают так или иначе подражать Богу - выходит иногда смешно,
иногда грустно. Это касается и секса, и убийства, и насилия.
По милости Кришны мы погружены в особый сон, где представляем себя независимыми повелителями... чего-нибудь.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> Вот это меня больше всего и пугает в религии,когда мы видим страдания человека,то просто вынуждены абсолютно слепо верить в его прошлую греховность.Когда обычные родители наказывают своих детей,то они им всегда говорят,за что это наказание. А Бог почему-то забрал у нас  память о наших прошлых грехах и когда убивают человека,мы просто сидим и убеждаем себя в том,что этот человек тоже непременно убивал в прошлом.Что если у меня украли деньги,то я обязательно была воровкой и т.д. Если честно,то у меня большая обида на Бога за то,что он не даёт нам память о наших прошлых поступках,что бы мы реально понимали,за что получили данное наказание. Вы понимаете,как это странно,когда приходится постоянно убеждать себя в своей собственной греховности.


Ну это нормально. Обида это хорошее чувство для начала отношений. Не останавливайтесь на этом. 
Память прошлых поступках? Разве это интересно? А без этой памяти разве не понятно, что воровать - ай-ай-ай?
Если что-то у нас забрали - значит это не наше. Стоит ли жалеть о чужом?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

на мой взгляд, тут упущен один момент. Материальный мир создан для возможности проявления своеволия живого существа, законы кармы установленные Верховной Личностью Господа, лишь регламентируют это своеволие. За проявление греховной деятельности в материальном мире, отвечает только своеволие живых существ. Если по закону кармы живое существо должно погибнуть, то по закону причины и следствия подыскивается  другое живое существо, которое желает убивать, проявляя таким образом свое своеволие. За насильственной деятельностью нет Воли Верховной Личности Бога, все это проявление своеволия живых существ. Когда Кришна призывает Арджуну вступить в битву, Он пытается остановить Арджуну от своеволия, которое он пытается проявить, отклонившись от выполнения своего долга. Законы кармы направлены на сведения последствий своеволия к нулю и к возможности через очищение воспринять живым существом Высшую Волю.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Хотел посоветовать нашей главной героине послушать Торсунова, но вот перечитал тут санта-барбару про разводы, и понял, что сильно опоздал, она его даже живьём видела...   и т.д.

«Никто не может избавить от проблем человека, главная проблема которого в том, что он не хочет от них избавляться»

----------


## Hanna

Почему тогда в православии есть Сатана? Как проявление именно зла и всего небожественного? в Индии разрушитель - Шива, у буддистов Бога нет, зато Будда победил Мару как тоже проявление зла.
Нельзя путать все-таки Кришну со всем страданием, которое есть в мире. Если у нас на сегодняшний момент все терпимо, это не значит что через некоторое время мы не взвоем от горя и не спросим кто виноват в страданиях моих и ближних...и ой каких больших страданиях, которые даже издалека кажутся непосильными, что говорить когда нам самим придется их испытать..и даже не на адских планетах, от которых волосы дыбом, а тут на Земле, если чудом получим еще разы человеческое тело.
Шива как раз заведует темными силами. Дьявол. У христиан не принято молиться дьяволу, а у индусов очень даже нормально ублажать Шиву.
Шива это не Кришна ведь? Хотя тоже заслуживает любви и почитания. Не мешайте все в одну кучу... и не отвергайте тоже все по-сектански.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Почему тогда в православии есть Сатана? Как проявление именно зла и всего небожественного? в Индии разрушитель - Шива, у буддистов Бога нет, зато Будда победил Мару как тоже проявление зла.
> Нельзя путать все-таки Кришну со всем страданием, которое есть в мире. Если у нас на сегодняшний момент все терпимо, это не значит что через некоторое время мы не взвоем от горя и не спросим кто виноват в страданиях моих и ближних...и ой каких больших страданиях, которые даже издалека кажутся непосильными, что говорить когда нам самим придется их испытать..и даже не на адских планетах, от которых волосы дыбом, а тут на Земле, если чудом получим еще разы человеческое тело.
> Шива как раз заведует темными силами. Дьявол. У христиан не принято молиться дьяволу, а у индусов очень даже нормально ублажать Шиву.
> Шива это не Кришна ведь? Хотя тоже заслуживает любви и почитания. Не мешайте все в одну кучу... и не отвергайте тоже все по-сектански.


это в вас невежество говорит (всего лишь)

Во-первых, не оскорбляйте Шиву! Это величайший преданный Кришны. Он даже выше Брахмы - строителя вселенной.

Вo-вторых, можете ли вы представить монету с одной стороной? разрушение это не "плохо", это вторая сторона монеты.
Знаете, есть такая машина, похожая на кран, только с чугунным шаром вместо крюка? Это представитель Шивы!
Нельзя построить новый дом, не снеся старый. Это дхарма (функция) Шивы - расчищать место...

В-третьих "добро" и "зло" - понятия субъективные и относительные. Таблетка антибиотика - это что? Ничего! А если вы болеете и ОЧЕНЬ страдаете и хотите выздороветь? Наверное Добро? А для микробов? ......

В-четвётрых "Двухпартийная система" целиком и полностью на совести церковников. Нигде в Библии нет силы, *противостоящей* Богу! Можете опровергнуть цитатами? А тому, что Бог источник и счастья и страданий ("добра"и "зла") в Библии много цитат, в том числе прямой речью.

Это то же самое, как приём "хороший-плохой полицейский". Священники подпали под влияние материальной энергии с её двойственностью. И чтоб сделать хороший пи-ар Богу - источнику "добра", раскрутили "плохого парня" - дьявола. Козла отпущения, на которого можно повесить всех собак. А ПОТОМ уже люди СВОЕЙ ВЕРОЙ в него создали коллективную мыслеформу, которая вполне реальна, и может влиять на тех, кто в нее верит.

Для искушения и совращения людей, конечно, ЕСТЬ личности. Но это ИХ функция - испытывать, предоставляя выбор греховного. И в ЭТОМ их *служение* Кришне.

А про причину и источник наказания здесь уже много говорилось...


___________________________________________

если вы думаете, что не служите Шиве (или "не польльзуетесь его силой" - не знаю, как правильней), то подумайте: что вы делаете зубами с пищей, и для чего?

----------


## Галим

> Да,конечно,я была бы очень рада это знать,я бы понимала что за что со мной происходит,потому что это совсем неприятно ощущать себя каким-то невинным мученником. От мучений,которые тебе кажутся абсолютно незаслуженными теряется вера в Бога,а вот если знать что за что,то наоборот,будет вера в высшую справедливость.


Дело в том,что это ваше желание забывать все что с вами происходило,Господь просто исполняет ваши желания.Вы лучше задумайтесь почему Вы не можете вспомнить то о чем вы думали допустим 2 дня назад в это же время,.....почему люди пьют спиртное,курят и т.д...одна из причин-забыться.

----------


## Галим

> А лично я уверенна на все 100%,что это грех так говорить и писать. Это то же самое,что говорить,что и в убийстве есть Кришна,но когда непосредственно вас будут как-то зверски,мучительно убивать,или даже не слишком мучительно,то вам КРАЙНЕ тяжело будет думать,что в этом есть Кришна. И я это не на пустом месте говорю,а то,что лично на себе пережила. Я вам говорю точно,на все сто процентов,что если вас будут мучительно и долго убивать или просто бить,то вы в этот момент в Бога верить перестанете,потому что это невозможно принять,что Бог Сам Лично захотел,что бы над вами вот так издевались.


Милана,дело в том,что мы видим какой то ограниченный фрагмент какого то фильма и пытаемся судить о качестве всего фильма.Например,мы включаем фильм на компе и видим с первых же секунд как кто то плачет,нам это не нравится и мы выключаем комп,и в уме у нас складывается впечатление,что этот фильм жесткий и т.п.Но наши впечалтения возникли от того,что мы не увидели всего фильма.Возможно эти слезы были слезами счастья или раскаяния,или в итоге все закончилось хорошо и тд.Понимаете,мы в данный момент очень ограничены,и в таком положении было бы не разумно складывать впечатления о качестве мироздания.Надо стать совершенными и тогда все непонятки предстанут в правельном свете,и Вы увидите,что на самом деле этот мир никак не бросает тень на Бога,как на того,кто создает что то недостойное.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> переадресация => torsunov.ru


Карма - это не такой феномен, который можно "просканировать".

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> И чтоб сделать хороший пи-ар Богу - источнику "добра", раскрутили "плохого парня" - дьявола. Козла отпущения, на которого можно повесить всех собак. А ПОТОМ уже люди СВОЕЙ ВЕРОЙ в него создали коллективную мыслеформу, которая вполне реальна, и может влиять на тех, кто в нее верит.


Напомните мне, пожалуйста, в какой части христианского догматического учения есть учение о сатане в такой трактовке, как у Вас.
(Для информации: в христианстве даже нет учения об аде. Даже мытарства души - это не догматическое учение.)

----------

